# Urgent care  billing



## paula f3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Please help as I am very new to billing urgent care.  I coded the visit with E/M code and patient was also dispensed crutches( E0114).  Patient is Medicare, would the crutches not be billed to DME?  
The biller is stating that she bills the visit with a modifier 25.  I don't agree.

Input appreciated.

Thank you
Paula


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 6, 2015)

You are correct, the crutches would be billed to DME.  You must have a DME supplier number for Medicare.  If there was no other procedure rendered, then you do not need the 25 modifier.


----------



## ehanna (Feb 6, 2015)

paula f3 said:


> Please help as I am very new to billing urgent care.  I coded the visit with E/M code and patient was also dispensed crutches( E0114).  Patient is Medicare, would the crutches not be billed to DME?
> The biller is stating that she bills the visit with a modifier 25.  I don't agree.
> 
> Input appreciated.
> ...



However if you verify your facility has a DME certificate then they can be dispensed and billed.

Otherwise a prescription should be written and the patient go to DME supply company.

Hope this helps


----------

